# Duck mounts I picked up today from Beaks and Bands



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER (Mar 2, 2011)

I picked up 3 of my ducks from Beaks and Bands in McDonough today and needless to say they turned out awesome. A pair of woodies, hen was banded and a drake mallard. If you want your ducks to look awesome give them a call at 678-787-1964 and tell them Brian sent you.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice......


----------



## wingding (Mar 3, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## bkl021475 (Mar 3, 2011)

I normally don't like a wood duck flying, but those look cool!


----------



## CLDUCKS (Mar 3, 2011)

*.*

Those look nice.


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad you are happy with them.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Mar 3, 2011)

looks good.  Really like the woodies


----------



## Duckslayer1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Beaks and bands do all my work they do a phenomenal job


----------



## htr4life (Mar 3, 2011)

Those duck mounts look excellent!


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice mounts.


----------



## jaydubya79 (Mar 7, 2011)

B and B do an excellent job! Love the woody mount. Said I wouldn't mount another one, but that makes me want one!


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 7, 2011)

thats looks natural.. thats the way they come in on ya ..nice band too! .........milo


----------



## browningboy (Mar 7, 2011)

man those woodies look good !!!


----------



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah he wanted to mount them that way cause it looked like what they look like when they come in. Im glad he suggested it cause they look dang good. I havnt seen this mount anywhere so that is what I like. I want one of his dead mounts now so I quess Im bout to dig up a couple more ducks out of the freezer.


----------



## Brushcreek (Mar 7, 2011)

Great looking mounts!


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Mar 8, 2011)

I myself dont duck hunt ...but those birds make beautiful mounts ...congrats   looks great!


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 12, 2011)

people always want a woody standing..like everybody has..i like being original..and you can still see the gold pocket with the wings up like that..you didnt lose any color on those birds...nice mount.brian


----------

